# BagYard and AccuAir from OpenRoadTuning



## weber. (Mar 25, 2009)

Huge shout out to *OpenRoadTuning* for amazing customer service!

UPS pulled a number on my first package, containing my compressors. I had ordered used dual 480c's

I sent some pictures to [email protected] and by the next day BRAND NEW 444c's were on their way to my door. BEFORE anything had even been sorted with UPS. He is also sending me an AccuAir wiring kit as well to make up for the problems.


























I am thoroughly impressed with their customer service and would not hesitate to recommend them for you Air needs!


----------



## weber. (Mar 25, 2009)

- BagYard Bombers (hopefully in the next shipment from Austria)
- AccuAir e-level
- Dual VIAIR 444c's
- 5 gal. tank

My biggest concern was keeping my spare. 









I built a three piece floor for maintenance and to be able to pull the spare if needed.

The comp. section and front support are separate of the tank section.









back seat clearance, not sure if the floor will be directly behind the tank or not (if so I need to notch the support beam)


















third piece in.


















how high a half inch floor will sit.


----------



## weber. (Mar 25, 2009)

my car on kSports


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Andrews good dude! That guy Steve is ok too.... Glad you are getting everything sorted. Keep the updates coming.:thumbup:


----------



## weber. (Mar 25, 2009)

gauge and water trap









more stuff to make up for the mishap. *OpenRoadTuning* is on top if it's ****.


----------



## weber. (Mar 25, 2009)

tracked down the fittings I needed locally, it was quite the challenge to find them haha









got the tank buttoned up. everything is loctited









got the car ready to run air and sensor lines. I will be running everything through the cabin.









everything bolted down and holding pressure 









150 psi with fingerprints 









letting it sit with pressure over night and will check the gauge in the morning.


----------



## rorofast (Mar 17, 2007)

do work


----------



## weber. (Mar 25, 2009)

lines ran to both rear sides. via ABS grommet


















from inside the cabin









a little neater, water trap installed, gauge and switchbox lines have been run up to the center console.


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

:thumbup: on the build !

Minus the wait for the bags to be shipped


----------



## weber. (Mar 25, 2009)

started running lines to the front of the car; got the driver's side done and ran out of air line 

ordered 25' more and another fitting so I can have an acc. hose for my impact wrench and to fill tires. Just need to buy a pressure regulator now.

lines through ABS grommet









through waterfall into rain tray and into the cabin. The passenger side lines will run across the rain tray to the same opening.










that's just about all for now


----------



## weber. (Mar 25, 2009)

some super sweet soldering action

























one more to do after the last lines are run


----------



## weber. (Mar 25, 2009)

this showed up today. I'll have air tools working out of the trunk shortly 









My e-level controller warped.









After speaking with AccuAir, we're pretty sure it was a combination of it being in error mode with no height sensor attached yet (led's are constantly full bright) and the climate in south florida.

Needless to say, they are shipping me a new controller and taking mine back. 

There is no one I would rather have backing up the products in my car. Huge thumbs up to AccuAir!


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

they're excellent with customer service and their products are top notch. they've bent over backwards for myself and a number of friends. :thumbup:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

buck_russell said:


> they're excellent with customer service and their products are top notch. they've bent over backwards for myself and a number of friends. :thumbup:


I second that. When I did my install my ECU was fried straight out of the box and Reno overnighted me a new one with a shipping tag to send the fried one back to them!


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I was on Facebook the other day, and saw a post from Open Road Tuning about some as-of-yet-unclaimed Mk5 air ride pieces that was due next week (meaning this week we're in right now). At the time I had placed my order, Andrew said there was only one set of Mk5 stuff, which I scooped. So, I inquired whether they had added some more stuff to the shipment or if it was regarding a different group buy. He replied saying that mine was in the shipment, but that it was coming in two separate packages. Mind you, this was on this past Sunday...does this guy ever go home?? So Monday is when I got the email, and I replied and said thanks for the update. About an hour or so later, he was back at it again, apologizing for the wait, which from what I've seen about past group buys from BagYard was not long at all (my wait was about 1 month and 1 week from order till the parts were at ORT). By early yesterday afternoon, they'd received my goodies and there was a tracking number in my inbox. :thumbup:

Their customer service is unmatched by any distributor I've dealt with. It's very rare that you get to talk one-on-one with the company owner about your specific order. It goes a long way to making you feel secure and happy with the experience. At least it does for me.


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Rob Cote said:


> I was on Facebook the other day, and saw a post from Open Road Tuning about some as-of-yet-unclaimed Mk5 air ride pieces that was due next week (meaning this week we're in right now). At the time I had placed my order, Andrew said there was only one set of Mk5 stuff, which I scooped. So, I inquired whether they had added some more stuff to the shipment or if it was regarding a different group buy. He replied saying that mine was in the shipment, but that it was coming in two separate packages. Mind you, this was on this past Sunday...does this guy ever go home?? So Monday is when I got the email, and I replied and said thanks for the update. About an hour or so later, he was back at it again, apologizing for the wait, which from what I've seen about past group buys from BagYard was not long at all (my wait was about 1 month and 1 week from order till the parts were at ORT). By early yesterday afternoon, they'd received my goodies and there was a tracking number in my inbox. :thumbup:
> 
> Their customer service is unmatched by any distributor I've dealt with. It's very rare that you get to talk one-on-one with the company owner about your specific order. It goes a long way to making you feel secure and happy with the experience. At least it does for me.


^^^ x2
I'm at the very beginning of my air bag journey and have to say Andrew is hands-down the most trustworthy, knowledgeable, and friendly guy I've dealt with in a super long time. ORT has a new customer for life.


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

Andrew is the man. Like i said in my build thread he has been there every step of the way, even being across the pond. I actually had to deal with BagYard directly to get my bags, and let me tell you.. i would have rather waited the avg time you guys do for the group buys, than get them directly from austria. 

:thumbup: to the build.


----------



## weber. (Mar 25, 2009)

I shot Andrew an e-mail last night asking about the bags.



> Not to sound rude or condescending, but consider yourself lucky to be getting a set of BagYards. They are having huge production problems and will be slowing production until they get things sorted out for the future. I will send over a tracking number when I have it.


sounds like they are on their way shortly and it's gonna get harder to get a set lol


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

What are the problems?


----------



## bigredjetta (May 10, 2001)

I was super impressed with Andrew @ ORT. He was on it every time I had a question and was upfront with me when I ordered that the bags for my car would take a little while. Good guy and now a good friend :thumbup:


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

do you still have those rotas??

I wanna share a beer with andrew marsteller this saturday btw


----------



## weber. (Mar 25, 2009)

andrew m. said:


> thanks for the good words guys. :thumbup::beer:


it's the least I can do for ORT and AccuAir. Wouldn't want anyone else backing up the products in my car :beer:



Kiddie Rose said:


> do you still have those rotas??


yes. they are a ****ing curse. all buyers back out and every set of wheels I attempt to purchase fall through in some manner or another..

but they still make me happy when they get a good cleaning. I :heart: that finish



and everything is still pretty much on hold until Andrew sends me that tracking number


----------



## weber. (Mar 25, 2009)

everyone in the local clubs think that I'm crazy and they'll never show. I just keep telling them, "wait." 


so antsy to get that number :laugh:


----------



## weber. (Mar 25, 2009)

I :heart: *AccuAir*

my new e-level controller showed up today. Super fast delivery :beer:


----------



## weber. (Mar 25, 2009)

It sure is! So much sexier than the first one. 


Sent using telepathy.


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

i got the same controller... its sex


i've been telling everyone around my area who wants to do bags now, to do business with andrew cause he goes that extra step. i've walked away from my purchases with not just a good company to do business with, but a good friend now. cant wait to kick it at worthersee 2012!


btw, i hope you get your bags soon, but anything coming from austria is going to take soem time.. but its worth the wait. i know how you feel about your friends teasing you... believe me, i got the samething. Especially when US Customs made a comment about World War 3... (inside joke)


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

I got 3 of 4 airlines run to the bags. In case you're wondering, the e-level controller will work as a manual unit if you don't have your height sensors plugged in. Andrews got the market cornered as far as legitimate air ride system components go. Bagyard Bombers are ****in nasty and I haven't even rolled out of the garage yet.


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

andrew m. said:


> W'See 2012, it's going to be epic :thumbup:
> 
> Oh man, world war three!? Did you fight in that one too, Steve?


Yeah man, for 2 days straight... oh wait you didnt mean my bag install.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

andrew m. said:


> just wait until you actually get some drive time on them, you'll never want anything else :beer:


This. 

Omigod. I haven't owned a lowered car in far too long. I can't get the smile off my face either. I'm so beat and about to pass out, but all I wanna do is go stare. 

The ride rivals stock with a slight bit more damping. So money.


----------



## mdubcajka12 (Aug 7, 2006)

looking good! 

Andrew is the man.


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Sorry to threadjack, weber., but hopefully my excitement has stirred some motivation/hype for you to get to doing work asap. That was my only intent. :thumbup:


----------



## weber. (Mar 25, 2009)

It's all good. I'll hurry up and wait for my tracking numbers 


Sent using telepathy.


----------



## weber. (Mar 25, 2009)

My Bombers are somewhere in the states, hopefully leaving customs. If all goes well I should see the fronts next week  


in other news.


----------



## savphili (Jun 4, 2004)

weber. said:


> My Bombers are somewhere in the states, hopefully leaving customs. If all goes well I should see the fronts next week
> 
> 
> in other news.


Lucky bastard... :beer::thumbup:


----------



## weber. (Mar 25, 2009)

needs some more polishing, but close.

DSC_0130 by w_e.b_e_r, on Flickr


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

Awesome work, Web'. :thumbup:


----------



## weber. (Mar 25, 2009)

they finally showed up

DSC_0141 by w_e.b_e_r, on Flickr

out came the coils

DSC_0144 by w_e.b_e_r, on Flickr

in went the bags


----------



## weber. (Mar 25, 2009)

andrew m. said:


> great success! :thumbup::beer:


Thanks! :beer: I sent you that video today.




I have to do some cutting, but the she'll be laying frame shortly


----------



## weber. (Mar 25, 2009)

still need to install my e-level sensors :banghead:










Rials are almost done.


----------



## CubbyChowder (Jul 17, 2009)

is that glow in the dark? Or just off white?

I weirdly really like your Rota's, they look good on your Jetta.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

ivory white.


----------



## CubbyChowder (Jul 17, 2009)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> ivory white.


gotcha :thumbup:

new wheels should look good


----------



## weber. (Mar 25, 2009)

*SimplyClean3*


Rial2 by weber.photo.graphy, on Flickr


IMG_1066 by djdorifto, on Flickr











rear_profile by weber.photo.graphy, on Flickr


Rial_FR by weber.photo.graphy, on Flickr


Rial_R by weber.photo.graphy, on Flickr


Rial by weber.photo.graphy, on Flickr


Rial_Front by weber.photo.graphy, on Flickr


Rial_Duby by weber.photo.graphy, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## aVWGTIguy (Sep 10, 2010)

Wow! This car is absolutely perfect. Congrats :thumbup:


----------



## weber. (Mar 25, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:






aVWGTIguy said:


> Wow! This car is absolutely perfect. Congrats :thumbup:


why, thank you!


two by weber.photo.graphy, on Flickr


duby by weber.photo.graphy, on Flickr


weber by weber.photo.graphy, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

looks great, Kyle!

Got your email, I'll drop some :heart: in the mail asap! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## weber. (Mar 25, 2009)

creeeeepin

grass by weber.photo.graphy, on Flickr


----------

